# most complicated setup EVER!



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok so as the name says, this setup that im about to explain is very complicated. im going to send a link to a google sketch-up of it so it will be less confusing. 

So on craigslist i found a 20 gallon long tank custom made split in the middle conected by a wet dry filter in the false back. I want to take out the filter in the back and make that area an overflow. it will then overflor into a 20 gallon long tank on the right side and slightly lower, that will be at a right angle to the split 20 gallon. in one half of the 20 gallon (ill call this one left 10gal) there will be cheato and a DBS and some live rock, the only other things in it will be some red mushroom corals and a mantis shrimp. ive been doing research on the mantis shrimp and ive decided this one is the one i want








Its name is Gonodactylellus viridis. i can get one from my lfs, it might be a bit high in price but oh well.
This left 10gal tank will be like a refugium, but i will have it look good because it is in a main display.

In the right 10gal it will be a no sand bed with a small nano reef, i will just have a cleaner shrimp and corals. im thinking about seahorses, gotta look into it. there will be small SPS and LPS along with some soft corals. 

On top of the 20 gallon split, i will have a 250watt MH which will light mainly the right 10gal but provide enough light for the left 10gal for the mushrooms and cheato to prosper. 

In the 20 gallon long tank it will most likely be a fish only or a tank with my wishlist (2 clowns hosting anemone, 3 firefish, 3 bengaii cardinals) I need some ideas on what i should put in this tank:hmm:. this tank will just have a nice LR stucture with a 2 inch sanbed.

In all the tanks i will have a CUC, most likely red legged herms, blue legged herms, and snails (forgot the name but the pointy one and the classic snail shell one)

the 20 gallon long will be the sump but really it will be a show tank because the water does drain from the split 20 to the 20 long, but all there is, is a tube on 1 side and a pump on the other, the rest will be fish.



So, what do you think about my whole scheme? the link to my sketch up wont work, ill just take some screen shots then link it in a soon post. 

Thanks!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

A 250 halide over a 20 long is way too much light.

A 2 inch sand bed is a poor choice too..go for under an inch or over 5.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i wouldnt put the 3 firefish in the 20 long with the 2 clowns and i wouldnt put the bangaiis in a group of 3 because they'll pair up and single out the 3rd one. i would also skip on seahorses.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

one fish.. not that i am disagreeing but why skip the seahorses? is it the combination or the maturity of the tank.. i would also say skip them for now due to the maturity of the tank..


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

this is all just a plan, like today my parents decided they are going to sell the 350 watts so ill use a 70watt onver 1 half and a PC over the other. i understand on the cardinals and the firefish, you think 2 cardinals and 3 firefish and thats it? im kind of sick of clowns because mine always decides to push around my corals and its really bothersome.


----------



## cbusexaminer (Jun 12, 2010)

skip the seahorses because they are insanely fragile... or just buy at your own risk
also, wont the mantis shrimp get to about 7-8 inches? unless that species is a smaller one i dont feel like 10 gal is enough


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

horses are beyond fragile, and ontop of that require 2-3 feedings A DAY, without skipping feedings. say goodbye to vacations, even long weekends. 
i dont know how true this is, but ive also heard they require occasional burpings. just not for me.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

hmmm, sounds like a challenge. im a high school student, almost summer so ill be here lol. i could so do that! ill rasearch it though and i definatly wont add them any time. mostly likely next year.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

teddyzaper said:


> hmmm, sounds like a challenge.


Teddy, I don't think he meant it as a challenge. It's a warning. They wont survive. By the time the average aquarist has enough experience to successfully keep seahorses, he realizes the responsible thing is not to keep them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

summer comes and then your out with your friends, even if your not, summer ends and then tending the tank becomes less available because schools back on. im not telling you what you can and cant have in your tank, but keep the horses in the ocean, atleast for now.


----------

